# orcs and goblins  in the sun light



## Welserwies (Jun 16, 2011)

When they are attacked, the chapter where boromir dies, it was day light. But they didn't seem to astonished about the orcs traveling by day. I think they mentioned it was odd. But the orcs were even able to run in the full sun light over the plains.

I thought orcs and goblins were much the same thing and dreaded sun light. in the hobbit the, where Bilbo escaped the goblin caves with the ring the goblins wouldn't venture out in the day light even a few feet from their cave. 

I am guessing that the orcs were a new breed created by saruman but Aragon, gimli, and Legolas do not know that. So why are they not amazed? Or do I have the orcs in sun light thing a little wrong?


----------



## Elthir (Jun 16, 2011)

In the chapter _The Uruk-hai_ there appears to be a somewhat general distinction that the Northerners do mind the sun more than the Uruk-hai or the Mordorians, and have more troubling running under it, so perhaps these Northerners can be said to be closer to the orcs of _The Hobbit.

_Some theorize that Saruman's uruks have some measure of mannish blood, but this is not necessarily so; and I rather agree the issue is training myself. In _The Battles of the Fords of Isen_ (Unfinished Tales) two battalions of Uruks are noted: _'... the fierce Uruks, heavily armed but trained to move at great speed for many miles.'_ No specific mention of the sun there of course, but training seems key. Back to _The Lord of the Rings,_ when the Northerners complain about running under the sun: _'By the White Hand! What's the use of sending out mountain-maggots on a trip, only half-trained. Run, curse you!'_ 

On a side note, orcs and goblins are exactly the same thing, although this has been confused by other sources that distinguish between the two.


----------



## Welserwies (Jun 16, 2011)

Galin said:


> In the chapter _The Uruk-hai_ there appears to be a somewhat general distinction that the Northerners do mind the sun more than the Uruk-hai or the Mordorians, and have more troubling running under it, so perhaps these Northerners can be said to be closer to the orcs of _The Hobbit.
> 
> _Some theorize that Saruman's uruks have some measure of mannish blood, but this is not necessarily so; and I rather agree the issue is training myself. In _The Battles of the Fords of Isen_ (Unfinished Tales) two battalions of Uruks are noted: _'... the fierce Uruks, heavily armed but trained to move at great speed for many miles.'_ No specific mention of the sun there of course, but training seems key. Back to _The Lord of the Rings,_ when the Northerners complain about running under the sun: _'By the White Hand! What's the use of sending out mountain-maggots on a trip, only half-trained. Run, curse you!'_
> 
> On a side note, orcs and goblins are exactly the same thing, although this has been confused by other sources that distinguish between the two.



Thanks Galin. That clears it up for me. I haven't gotten to that chapter yet. I was wondering if the Uruk-hai were just in the movie or were from the book because I didn't see any one of the group make any note about seeing a strange being or different type of Orc amongst all the slain bodies around Boromir. If they did I just missed it.


----------



## Elthir (Jun 16, 2011)

In the book Saruman's goblin-soldiers will be noted among the slain -- I don't want to spoil it more than that, although I will say this is another point where interpretations seem to be split regarding the Uruk-hai (Uruk-hai basically means 'Orc-folk' in any case).

I have also looked at the behaviour of the orcs of Mordor in _The Return of the King_ (book), in the battle before Minas Tirith, and in my opinion at least, while they prefer darkness or cloud cover, yet they appear to fight on when the clouds break.


----------



## Prince of Cats (Jun 20, 2011)

I agree that there seems to be a bit of discontinuity as you pointed out welterwies between the orcs of The Hobbit and The Lord of the Rings in regards to sunlight. Let's say - OK - the Uruk-hai are sun-tolerant. They were still traveling with Orcs of Mordor! Sunlight is lethal to Trolls and since The Hobbits' goblins have such an aversion to sunlight I would think they would also be hurt by it


----------

